# Rate my B&M website...



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I finally got one section of my site done, and that would be Windham, NH under the M&L Branch... Check that area out and imagine every town being presented the same way... How do you like it? How easy is the website to use? Is there anything which should be added? So rate my website on a scale from 1-5, with one being the worst and five being the best... I think it is a lot better than the thread I had before 

Also, please do not go and give me a one just because most pages are still empty, this is going to take a while to complete, LOL 

Here it is: http://www.rememberthebmrr.info/


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

I give you a four for formatting and the content that is already there. A good site doesn't just appear, it evolves. If you stick with this one it will be an excellent historical document of your railroad. More photos and facts and you'll easily reach a five in my book.

Thanks very much for the link to my site. Just so you know, I'd decided on a four before I got to your offsite links.

Best


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

I like the site a lot. Content is king, and you did a nice job getting everything together.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am not exactly impartial .I love the old postcards. The site is coming along very well.I am looking forward to it's growth.Congratulaions on your hard work.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you for the feedback 

I changed how the pictures are formatted... I am no longer hosting them on the MTF but rather Photobucket, that way they can be 1000x750...

Anyways, can someone go to my site and see if they get an error and then the page does not load? There is something wrong with www.sitemeter.com and because that is the counter I am using on my website my IE does not like it... Before I take it down though (because it is an excellent counter), I want to make sure that it is just not my stupid computer


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

Works fine here. Looks a lot different then last time I 
looked at it though (color scheme, etc.). But sitemeter
counter is there & (I guess) working. 
-tw


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

Could I make one small suggestion?
You might want to consider adding a target=_blank to the
links that leave your site.. (for example salemdepotstation.com and windhamrailtrail.org)...
just a friendly suggestion though.
I think your site is great - good content, sharing info, very nice!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, I guess the counters are now up and running but their main website is still messed up... Thank you for that little piece of HTML... I had wanted the links to open in a new window but did not know how to do it


----------



## smokey (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks good, B&M :thumbsup:

I'm sure with time it will be great!! These things are very time consuming, so a little at a time and before you know it... you're one of the big dogs:laugh:

Keep up the good work, both here and at your new project 

Smokey


----------



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

I think it's great for what it is now, and as mentioned it will evolve. There's a lot of information that's easy to access, and the photo links are great. 

Good job, and keep working on it!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

smokey said:


> These things are very time consuming


You can say that again


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I found out today that you can link to different content boxes (towns/cities in my case) on a page... Now I have a list of all the towns and cities which the line went through at the top of the page, and people can click on them and travel down to a certain section instantly... This will help as each section becomes the size of a short novel :laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I went up to Manchester yesterday to take some pictures of the old line... Probably the star of the segment is the Cohas Brook trestle...

My website is going to be changing its address, as soon as I get everything all copied over (almost done)... I like the new design better, and the domain name is shorter that "boston-and-maine"


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> My website is going to be changing its address, as soon as I get everything all copied over ......


Are you changing hosts?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tw001_tw said:


> Are you changing hosts?


No, I am just obsessive compulsive


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

My new website basically has everything copied over, so the new link is now in the original post...


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

New template, right? that blues looks real nice I think.
(along with the new address).
you're moving right along.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tw001_tw said:


> New template, right? that blues looks real nice I think.


Yea, I do not feel like learing CCS or HTML, LOL...


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

HA! I can't blame you at all.
I can get by with html, but haven't learned the css too well.
(nor do I plan too).

Still.. your site looks really nice. I do admire you for taking
the time to compile the information and making it available.

Don't get me started, but back in the old days of the internet
websites had content and info.. sites still do, but they are
getting fewer and further between. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I gave you a 5 since I love the header graphic and dark background. Content is quality too 

However, you need a real domain name! Do you have any in mind?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> I gave you a 5 since I love the header graphic and dark background. Content is quality too
> 
> However, you need a real domain name! Do you have any in mind?


LOL, I am too cheap to pay for my own domain name... I think I am moving off Freewebs though and onto TrainWeb.org


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry I have not been posting a lot, I have been working on this like mad, LOL... Here is my *almost* finished template for my site... What do you think? Obviously the burgundy and gold match the B&M logo in the background, then the blue and white match the B&M logo like I have for my avatar... The only problem is with the mileage stuff; the blue is too dark to read... Any suggestions as to what color I could use, something that will flow with the site?

Oh yea, that text is just there for spacing, it was left over from my old thread here 

http://www.trainweb.org/thebmrr/mlderry2.htm

EDIT: I just tried a lighter blue, but I am unsure of it... The code for the blue which it should be (the dark one) is #0055AA, but the lighter one is #00AAFF...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I do not know, I may be abandoning this project... It just takes way to much time, and I am way too OCD meaning I have to have every picture I take be perfect... This often means going back to a place to get a better picture, something which takes even more time... Then with college coming up, ugg


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmm, I just had a sudden urge to get back into this, LOL... I will be completely closing down the FreeWebs site soon as I have already started transferring everything over to the TrainWebs site


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Can I vote twice?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Can I vote twice?


Unfortunately you can not


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

T-Man said:


> Can I vote twice?


 
Sure. I have not taken the time to look at the websit. It's tax time

T-man tell me which way to vote.:laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Southern said:


> It's tax time


At least you do not need to sit through a tax class and fill out a bunch of returns 



Southern said:


> T-man tell me which way to vote.:laugh:


You will probably give it a one because I have not done much yet to the new link :laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Any feedback on the stuff that I have changed/added over the past couple of days? Make sure you check out the few railfanning pictures I took yesterday; I was so happy to catch that locomotive!


----------



## bvoges (Feb 11, 2009)

I think the site looks great. I love the historic photos. Not sure about the maps, but some folks will probably find them useful. For smaller image files (like the bit of timetable for the West Amesbury branch) you might consider putting them in popups instead of on a page of their own, but that's really nitpicky and just a matter of personal preference.

Keep adding to this a little at a time and before you know it you'll have New Hampshire covered and you can get down here to Massachusetts! 

Loved the railfanning section too, especially the photos. I gave your site a 4; just needs more content to rate a 5.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

bvoges said:


> I think the site looks great. I love the historic photos. Not sure about the maps, but some folks will probably find them useful. For smaller image files (like the bit of timetable for the West Amesbury branch) you might consider putting them in popups instead of on a page of their own, but that's really nitpicky and just a matter of personal preference.
> 
> Keep adding to this a little at a time and before you know it you'll have New Hampshire covered and you can get down here to Massachusetts!
> 
> Loved the railfanning section too, especially the photos. I gave your site a 4; just needs more content to rate a 5.


Thanks for the compliments... I actually made the maps for myself, but I figured I would just add them to the site because I know some will be interested... For me, it makes it real easy to compare the old maps to Mapquest or Microsoft Visual Earth, so finding the abandoned lines is a snap 

I just got rid of all the "ENTER TEXT HERE" garbage, so the pages look cleaner now...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I updated each of the eight lines that I am covering with a history of where the line originated... I think I have the final versions up, after proof reading them like ten times I would hope so, LOL... OCD sux


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks to TrainWeb and their new advertisements my site now looks like crap as the ads are no longer in a table with a width of 760... Any suggestions on what I can do to make it look better with the new, stupid advertisements?

EDIT: Hahaha, here is a way, just position my logo over the top ad... Wow, this trick brings me back to my NeoPets days (don't ask!)...

Check it out: http://www.trainweb.org/thebmrr/index2.htm


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Could you enlarge the viewing page so that the adverts are off screen?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

They changed their ads back to a more similar size... But, out of all of this I learned some basic CSS, so my whole site will be changed over soon (and I may even get my own site)...

http://www.trainweb.org/thebmrr/index3.htm

Anyways, I got it to look identical in IE7 and FireFox, but I have no idea how it looks in any other browsers...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, today is the official launch day for my new website! Check it out, no more ads! 

http://www.rememberthebmrr.info/


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It looks great. I can't tell where you moved it to? My wife is always looking for sites to set up in.
Also at the Havehill Show the B&M Historical Society was there. Based in Lowell, Ma. They may be worth a look. They own engine 410 in Lowell the engine 0-6-0 switcher was made in Manchester in 1911.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

So I am giving my site a face-lift - again... I think it looks a little more "crisp" now, and I am liking it


----------

